# Single Action P220



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 27, 2006)

Has anyone had the opportunity to handle the new Sig P220 SA?  I'm really interested in giving one a go.  Could be the perfect non-1911 .45.  I'm just worried about the ergonomics of the safety.

Jeff


----------



## Carol (Dec 27, 2006)

A non-1911 .45?  Blasphemy!   

Haven't handled one so I'm not sure about the ergonomics of the safety(s).  She sure looks sweet though!


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 28, 2006)

Interesting indeed!

I've always liked the single action trigger pulls of the Sig P-22x series.  They've had a nice, crisp, single action pull, that was very consistent.  

I would have thought, though, that they would make that trigger pull a wee bit lighter for this unit, perhaps around 4.0 lbs, instead of 5.0 lbs.  At 5.0 lbs, it seems awfully close to the Glock's factory 5.5 lb pull.  

(ducking to avoid the hurled objects from the anti-Glock folks)

It will probably be a non-issue in the end, anyways, since good trigger mechanics trump trigger pull resistance, unless we're talking about one of those awful HK VP70's...

I'll have to talk to my Sig freak friend, and see when he gets one, since he'd be the type that would camp outside a gun store to be the first in line.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 28, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Interesting indeed!
> 
> I've always liked the single action trigger pulls of the Sig P-22x series.  They've had a nice, crisp, single action pull, that was very consistent.
> 
> ...


Wait, you don't live in Northern IN do you?  I have one of those friends as well.  You can hear him muttering "Fine German craftsmanship" almost constantly.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 28, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Wait, you don't live in Northern IN do you? I have one of those friends as well. You can hear him muttering "Fine German craftsmanship" almost constantly.


 
Actually, until about 14 years ago, I did, and yes, I am always grumbling something about how I prefer guns made by German-speaking countries!  

These days, I'm happily in Alabama, though.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 28, 2006)

Never handled one, but if its anything like the single-action pull on the P226s the SAO P220 should be a winner. The ergos/placement of the safety/decocker and slide lock on Sigs were always a bit off for me...great shooters though.

I'm waiting for the M&P 45ACP to come out for my "Non-1911 45".


----------

